# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  ۝▓ طريقة  سليمة لستبدال circuit nokia 1209  ▓ ۝

## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  الحمد لله وحده نحمده ونشكره ونستعين به ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  .. ومن سيئات أعمالنا ..   .. من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له ..   .. أشهد ان لا إله الا الله وحده لا شريك له ..   .. وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله ..   .. صلى الله عليه وسلم ..   .. وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..   .. ومن تبعهم بالإحسان الى يوم الدين ..   .. ربنا لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا , إنك أنت العليم الخبير ..   .. ربنا لا فهم لنا إلا ما أفهمتنا , إنك أنت الجوّاد الكريــم ..   .. ربي اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل لي ..   .. عقدة لساني يفقهوا قولي ..  .. أما بعد ..  ------------------------------------------------------  موضوع اليوم    ۝ طريقة  سليمة لستبدل circuit nokia 1209 ۝      ▓ شرح عبرةعنفيديوتوضيحي أترككم مع رابط ▓ من هنا     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           *TIGER_GSM*       *4GSMMAROC*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

أي ستفسار أنا هنا

----------


## marogsm

ممكن الكتابه باللغه العربيه لان هناك أناس مثلنا المصريين ضعاف فى اللغه الفرنسيه

----------


## y.tresor

شكرا

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> ممكن الكتابه باللغه العربيه لان هناك أناس مثلنا المصريين ضعاف فى اللغه الفرنسيه

 مرحبا بك اخي هذا منتدى عربي 
تفضل اخي واكتب بالعربية فهي لغتنا الام

----------


## ramzi

شكرا    شكرا

----------

